# Cycle Country electric lift



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

After two years my cycle country electric lift stoped working today. Anyone know of good palces to buy a new one? Searching around these lifts cost a lot. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

buy a winch


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

anyone use one of these? CYCLE COUNTRY POWERMAX I found this during my search and it is the same price for the electric lift.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

looks like a mini winch setup. id try it. got a strap instead of a 
cable--probably less amp draw than a winch. my first plow was
a cc and i had the electric lift . kept it lubed and never had a
problem. had a coplete spare unit and a cable. never had to use either
in 4 years.--irv


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Irv,
You still have the spare lift????????


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

wish i did.sold it with the plow about 5 years ago when i switched to warn
plows.. that new lift looks interesting.


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks anyway IRV. Turns out my problem is due to the relay box is missing. Must have fell out when I was plowing. Glad it's an easy fix.


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

I have one of the new electric lifts from cycle country. It's boss from what I have used it. It has a contactor just like the ATV winches.

$202 out the door. One thing that I don't like is it is just as fast as a winch. The old style electric lift was slow and was easy to adjust the height for when I kept the plow off the gravel.

I put the old style back on the 48" and the new style on the 60" v-plow. The old style didn't like lifting the increased weight when the plow is in scoop position.

Also the supplied up and down rocker switch on the new unit is smaller than that of the old style. Manageable but not as easy with gloved hands as the old.

Would recommend.

Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

i use a promark (formally gorilla winch) for the last 2 years and have had no problems... for anyone needing a reliable strong winch: http://www.promarkoffroad.com/atv-winches


----------

